# Lunar Roadstar computer and charging



## RDI-Baz (May 25, 2010)

Hi All,

Fairly new to the Lunar, and have a bit of an issue.

The 'car' circuit was switched on and providing power to the cabin until I switched the vehicle ignition on, and now the computer is just beeping and flashing 'Car Lo'.

I don't know anyone called Carlo, so I'm guessing there is an issue somewhere. None of the keys on the computer keypad seem to respond, it just keeps beeping away.

Further to this, when the ignition is switched on, the lighting and 240v sockets seem to be disabled. I understand that this might be a security 'feature', but how can I watch TV while the engine is running if this is the case?

No. Not while I'm in motion...

The Roadstar manual makes reference to a charger/transformer, but I can't see any controls for it anywhere - surely it doesn't mean the alternator???

Thanks in advance.


----------



## DMS (Apr 26, 2010)

hi 
if you have the display with the time mode on it press the H button and hold it it will knock the beeping off. Carlo as you put it means your engine battery is low. you need to have the leisure battery's switched on which is your caravan symbol on your display (bottom row second button from left). as soon as you switch your ignition on lunar automatically set the electric to switch off.
regards
alan 
Direct Motorhome Services


----------



## RDI-Baz (May 25, 2010)

Alan,

Thanks, the 'H' button killed the alarm.

Strangely, the battery didn't report as low (was 13.2 previously) until I started the engine. I gave it enough time for any drain from the starter motor to be compensated, be it almost indicates that the engine running is causing the battery to fail (argh, not a dodgy alternator, please! although the chassis electrics all seem to work fine)

So are you saying that there is NO way of having the 240v working while the engine is running? That's daft... what about passengers using laptops or the like??

My understanding from the manual is that there is an auxillary charger that recharges the battery when hooked up, is this not the case?

Also, while I'm at it...

The bank of electrical switches that includes an RF output, 240v, heater thermostat control and a fused switch. Any ideas what the fused switch operates?


----------



## DMS (Apr 26, 2010)

hi baz
you can rewire the system to have the 240v on but its a manufacturer install that stops all 240v when the engine is running are you attending the stratford show???
where i could give you all the help you need and check your alternator for you.
regards
alan
Direct Motorhome Services


----------



## RDI-Baz (May 25, 2010)

Alan,

Thanks for the advice.

Sadly not attending Stratford, I've got a few drivers racing at the BTCC Oulton Park that weekend - an obligatory attendance! 

Should be passing through the Midlands a few times over the next few months, if it causes further issues I'll give you a shout!


----------



## Rayo (Jan 3, 2010)

I own a 2006 Lunar Roadstar 726. The first thing to note is that the manual says DO NOT start the engine while the you are hooked up to a mains supply. Apparently you risk doing damage to the charger/power supply unit. Incidentally this is located under the rear facing seat in the forward dinette. (that's if your Roadstar is a 726)
The only control on the unit itself is an on/off switch. Switching the unit between your "car" battery and the leaisure battery is done on the control panel, (I think you referred to that as the "computer").

I hope this helps.

Ray


----------

